# A bunch of off topic shit



## Robboe (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> But the biggest problem I see here is your meal frequency. Where in the hell is everyone getting this idea they should eat 8 meals every 2 hours?!  You're not giving your body enough time to digest your food _and_ burn fat...it's only got enough time to get rid of the food you keep feeding it before it has to start all over again.



Leah, where did you get that idea from?

It takes around (depending upon meal size) 8 hours for a meal to pass through the digestive tract alone. And is being continuously absorbed through the ileum and duodenum once it's past the stomach, the duration of which is several hours itself.

(The duration it takes from mouth to toilet is about 27 hours).

So, while i'm not totally positive about this, i think you must of been drunk when you thought that one up.

if you can show me otherwise i'd be interested in the reasoning, thanks.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> Leah, where did you get that idea from?
> ...



That's a poor "transit time" BTW, must be a "meat eater".....

Now what about gastric emptying, amino peptide uptake and glycogen replenishment???  


Consider lypolysis...in what gastic environment is it maximized???

Consider "meal Frequencey"....at what interval is the metabolism maximized???

It's gonna vary from individual to individual....but something IS SURE THE HELL WORKING FOR US! 

Reconsider 'Drunk"...Who is much of the time?


DP


----------



## Robboe (Sep 23, 2002)

So i emailed lyle about this, cause i was unsure.

here's his reply:

"Well, digestion time is related to the size of the meal and, by definition,
eating your total cals in 8 meals/2 hours means smaller meals than less
meals/less frequently.  Fundamentally, I suppose it depends on your total
caloric intake.  Obviously, the higher it is overall, the more
digestion/time to digest you're going to require no matter how you spread
the meals across: again, at any calorie level you can either eat larger
meals (taking longer to digest) less frequently or smaller meals (taking
less time to digest) more frequently.  Over 24 hours, it sort of balances
out.

Personally, I think eating every 2 hours is a bit extreme, simply
unnecessary.  After an 'average' sized meal, you'll maintain blood
gluocse/amino acid concentrations for at least 3-4 hours (which is really
the premise behind eating that frequently, to maintain blood concentrations
of nutrients).  I doubt eating more frequently than that confers any real
advantage."

So at the end of the day, he says althoug it won't make anything any better, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> So i emailed lyle about this, cause i was unsure.
> 
> here's his reply:
> ...



So Lyle said the same thing we did!


----------



## Robboe (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> So Lyle said the same thing we did!



No, you said that eating more frequently would hinder optimal fat burning.

Lyle just said there was no real benefits to be gained from eating 8 meals over 6.

He said at the end of the day it doesn't really matter, which is kinda what i was hinting upon with my original post.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> No, you said that eating more frequently would hinder optimal fat burning.
> ...




TCD........you'll find that one of the goals on Meal timing is amino absorption and uptake.....most aminos complete this with 3-4 hours with the exception of L-Leucine which can last for up to 7 hours....



.....now....suppose you ingest amino's more frequently....say at the "it doesn't matter at the end of the day rate"   WHAT happens to excess aminos in the body??

Might they be converted to serum glucose via hepatic gluconeogenesis???  Might the elevation in glucose trigger an insulin flux?   What happens to lipolysis in the presence of higher insulin levels????


DP


----------



## Robboe (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> prove to me it doesn't



I've never said it does. I assume you're assuming again. How ironic.



> he said it was not optimal



Oh really? I must have missed that part in a reply to _my_ email. Note he said eating 8 over 6 meals didn't give any additional benefits, but he never said eating 8 over 6 meals gave disadvantages.

Gopro seems to like 8 over 6.

Personally, like Lyle summerised, and like i was hinting upon earlier, it doesn't particularly matter. 

In fact, some days i may eat 5 meals, other i may eat 10 (albeit ver rarely for the latter).




> Might they be converted to serum glucose via hepatic gluconeogenesis???  Might the elevation in glucose trigger an insulin flux?   What happens to lipolysis in the presence of higher insulin levels????
> 
> 
> DP



Any gluconeogenesis of amino acids would hardly cause a high enough rise in insulin to shut off lipolysis. Nor, i doubt, would it hinder it to a significant degree.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 24, 2002)

TCD...done arguing....reread Lyle's if you want.....

I'm in the field everyday....see every kind of diet and nutrtional program  ie...The Woman's Day Magazine,....Prevention Magazine's "Baby Food Diet"....Ice Cream Diet, P-nut Butter Diet, etc 


Those that choose "Protein only"  aka Stillman...and I know you are not advocating this.....lose BW...lots of it....but a minimal amount of BF....why....because it's being used to fuel the metabolism....via GLUCOSE....and despite severe calorie restriction...THERE IS  LITTLE FAT LOSS

You have no idea of the amount of Insulin resistance in society today.  We can't assume all are athletes...even on this site (governed by an a slightly different set if metabolic rules....and don't read too much into that 

When IR theory takes hold in coming months and years...all wii be evident! 

DP


----------



## Robboe (Sep 24, 2002)

Whatever floats your boat, man.

By the way, don't type so fast cause it seems to mess your words up - bad spelling, grammar, punctuation etc...


----------



## Duncan (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While gluconeogenesis may occur in time, one would have to assume that the small insulin response due to it would be regulated by the aminos being absorbed behind them in the more frequently eaten meals.  So say you eat at 1pm, it is going to take time for the meal to get to the intestine and then be absorbed.  By the time any significant amount of gluconeogenesis were to occur in the liver, one would have already eaten and digested most of their food from the next meal, leaving an amino acid pool to regulate any insulin response.

Having said this, i do not believe this diet is optimal.  You should either choose a keto diet or a carb based one.  It seems as though you could not decide and did both, I would not do this if I were you.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> 
> 
> While gluconeogenesis may occur in time, one would have to assume that the small insulin response due to it would be regulated by the aminos being absorbed behind them in the more frequently eaten meals.  So say you eat at 1pm, it is going to take time for the meal to get to the intestine and then be absorbed.  By the time any significant amount of gluconeogenesis were to occur in the liver, one would have already eaten and digested most of their food from the next meal, leaving an amino acid pool to regulate any insulin response.



The "insulin response is "tiered"  or "compounded" by the overlaps in macro-nutrient concentrations, (not just aminos, we were talking about meal frequency)  not "regulated." 


DP


----------



## Duncan (Sep 24, 2002)

As far as I know, I do not believe "tiering" would occur, especially with meals this small.  I am pretty much going with TCD on this one in that Lyle said it would neither help nor hinder.  I see no difference between eating 2000 cals every 2 hours or every 3 hours if the meals are smaller.  It matters not when the food hits the mouth, but rather when the food leaves the stomach and this would be pretty much the same either way.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> As far as I know, I do not believe "tiering" would occur, especially with meals this small.  I am pretty much going with TCD on this one in that Lyle said it would neither help nor hinder.  I see no difference between eating 2000 cals every 2 hours or every 3 hours if the meals are smaller.  It matters not when the food hits the mouth, but rather when the food leaves the stomach and this would be pretty much the same either way.





http://venus.nildram.co.uk/veganmc/insulin.htm





> Perhaps surprisingly, the insulin scores for cheese, beef and fish are greater than those for starchy foods such as porridge. This will lay rest to the claim that protein rich foods are somehow insulin safe when compared to carbohydrate rich foods. Each food must be evaluated individually, and more realistically, each meal.





> The authors also note, as above, that some protein-rich foods induce as much insulin secretion as some carbohydrate-rich foods.



DP


----------



## Duncan (Sep 24, 2002)

While it is true that the insulin response to beef, cheese, or fish are similar to SOME carb meals, they are not similar to MOST carb meals, meat scores highest of the three higher protein foods with a 50 on a scale that ends at 160.  As a matter of fact, only 3 carb foods scored lower than beef and they were high fiber cereals.  

Next, if you chose to either eat beef or brown pasta, which would have a worse effect?  They have the same insulin response, but there would be little to no blood sugar increase with the beef (20 on the scale) while the pasta would have a largeramount of blood sugar to store (70 on the scale).  Assuming you are not using the fattest cut of meat off the cows ass, you would find that the beef would be a far better choice than the pasta.

Now, the authors state that the GI is faulty because this is not the way we eat and, for the same reason, the IS is faulty.  Well, then these authors have absolutely no idea as to whether or not protein would regulate a meal containing carbs because they did not do it this way.  Therefore, they would have no idea as to whether or not it regulated insulin in this way.  I did not say it produced a small insulin response, just that it regulated it.  They did not disprove my statement in their experiment as they did not even test for it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> The "insulin response is "tiered"  or "compounded" by the overlaps in macro-nutrient concentrations, (not just aminos, we were talking about meal frequency)  not "regulated."
> ...



And I guess this is my statement.......so we are at a "Statemate" 


DP


----------



## Duncan (Sep 24, 2002)

What is a statemate?  

Just playin.  I was basically saying that for the insulin response to be tiered one would have to assume that this teiring would occur once the food hits the mouth, which I do not believe to be true.  While an insulin response does occur when food hits the mouth, it is small in comparison to the other stages of digestion.  I do not know where you get this notion of tiering but would love to see what you have on it.  I just find it hard to believe that this would actually happen in this scenario.

Oops, almost forgot to ask this.

Also, if this tiering does occur, why would it occur for eating every 2 hours but not every 3 hours if total daily caloric intake the same.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 24, 2002)

http://www.mednet.ca/html/pp00013.htm

Not what I was looking for, but you can extrapolate from these statements, what happens in some metabolisms, at 8 meals a day! (2 hours apart)



> In nondiabetic patients in the postprandial state, there is an early, rapid release of insulin that follows the plasma glucose concentration and a prompt decrease in glucagon concentration.





> Experts are now placing more emphasis on understanding the kinetics and abnormalities in postprandial glucose metabolism in patients with Type 2 diabetes than they have in the past, said Dr. Gerich. That's because it takes five to six hours to completely dispose of a meal. "For most of us, we eat three times a day. So we spend most of the day in the postprandial state."




DP


----------



## gopro (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> Point is, that what Go Pro said works for his clients and himself. W8 on the other hand used logic and science as means to come to this conclusion but that does not mean her theory is correct. It just means that it works for her.
> 
> Eating 2 hours apart instead of three isn't going to make a difference. Like Lyle said, at the end of the day it doesn't matter, what matters is that optimal fat loss has occured in the indiviual.



WRONG, WRONG, WRONG! You don't think I used logic AND science to reach my conclusions? Way off dude!

Also, saying that eating 2 hours apart instead of 3 will not make a difference is incorrect. It makes a HUGE difference for many, many individuals! Maki, remember, you are still a relative newbie at all this. You haven't even competed yet! Last year you even asked me my rates to help you get ready for a show.

Sometimes you get a little ahead of yourself.


----------



## Training God (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> WRONG, WRONG, WRONG! You don't think I used logic AND science to reach my conclusions? Way off dude!
> ...



*** If this were true then it makes no sense that you disagree with my statement, yet you said:

"My opinion...it is not all that complicated. All the sciency stuff that is being spoken of here is interesting for sure...hell I love reading and writing the technical stuff...but the real world results that can be had from a good, efficient, well thought out diet/training regimen is far from rocket science"

Hence what I said was correct. Who needs science all the time when you have real life results and logic at your hands?

Also, you said that eating either way is fine. Which I agree with. What I don't agree with is W8's orginal statment that said you should eat 3 hours instead of two hours apart for fat burning purposes. There is no scientific evidence that says so. All there is, is life experince and logic which many use to draw conclusions on certain topics. When it comes to the human body and food there are many different ways. 

As for making a difference in people, that is the whole point of this thread. That is what the thread is about, is it not? Does 1 hour really make a difference in the fat burning effect? Overall I don't think so? If so the please state why you think it does?

As for asking for your help, that is true, but it was for a competition I was planning to enter. Is that a sign of not knowing what to do? Of course not, what it shows is that 'I' do better when I have someone to answer to. It keeps me on track. 

Also what does a competition have to do with anything?
Is a competition a marker to show everyone how much they know in bodybuilding? No. I've seen plenty of bodybuilders who train their clients yet they know nothing. Don't start getting ahead of yourself and thinking just because you've competed that you are so much better then everyone else. 

" When pride comes, then comes disgrace, but with humility comes wisdom."

Proverbs 11:2  

I have much to learn just as you do Go Pro, even though you'll never admit to it. I never said I knew it all.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2002)

oh, please do not post quotes from the frick'n bible!


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 25, 2002)

LMAO!


----------



## Training God (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> oh, please do not post quotes from the frick'n bible!



*** Why, because any other book written by scholars and philosophers is fine, but one should turn their back to some of the most knowledagble pieces of advice written? On top of that,  it has been rated the number one best selling book in the world?

You should leave your dislike for the scripture alone and focus on commenting on the topic at hand. Whenever you comment on my posts you pick the parts that have nothing to do with the topic at hand. Are you at that much of a loss of words, that you can't comment wisely on the actual meat and poatoes of my post?
I know your smarter then that Prince.


----------



## Training God (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMAO!



*** That doesn't prove that eating 3 hours apart is best for fat burning purposes. You did pass the NSCA PT exam, you should be able to defend yourself?
Why can't people conduct themselves in a mature attitude on this board and discuss things  like adults.
It really boggles my mind sometimes when I stop in to see what's being shared here.
I'm being very polite and mature about this I hope that the rest of you can do the same?


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 25, 2002)

Had to be done


----------



## Training God (Sep 25, 2002)

I have no clue who that was directed at.


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 25, 2002)

lmao...lighten up Maki, just a joke ...I thought it was pretty appropriate, LOL


----------



## Training God (Sep 25, 2002)

Yes, it was, wasn'ti t.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> 
> 
> *** Why, because any other book written by scholars and philosophers is fine, but one should turn their back to some of the most knowledagble pieces of advice written? On top of that,  it has been rated the number one best selling book in the world?
> ...



I cannot help the fact that most people in this world are frigg'n sheep and cannot think for themselves so they choose to read/buy a book that has been distorted, twisted and literalized to the point that it's almost worthless.

The bible is full of contradictions due to the fact that it has been translated so many times from so many damn languages that it no longer reads what it once did. 

Furthermore, in general I have a problem with any religeon that uses circular arguments to prove that it riteous. "It's true because the bible say so!" <-- that's a crock of doo doo.

And lastly, why is it that you keep coming back to this board?


----------



## gopro (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> oh, please do not post quotes from the frick'n bible!



Oh man...please ban him if he does that again!


----------



## Robboe (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> oh, please do not post quotes from the frick'n bible!




It's no worse than you quoting mens health and health and fitness.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> You haven't even competed yet!




So i've heard about most of your placings...


----------



## gopro (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> So i've heard about most of your placings...



please...you know shit about my placings!


----------



## Robboe (Sep 26, 2002)

I know about your shit placings.


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 26, 2002)

Now that we have all thoroughly destroyed this thread we can post whatever we want here!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 26, 2002)

I was enjoying reading it!! And LMAO! Powerman=Maki!! Guess I'm late on everything!


----------



## gopro (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I know about your shit placings.



Trust me you little fat fuk, you know shit. Have I won every show I've entered...nope. Have I had an off show...yup. And so has Flex Wheeler, Shawn Ray, Chris Cormier, etc, etc.

Do you know about all of my top 5 placings? The shows I've won. The fact that I qualified to be a PRO natural BBer at age 21? The fact that I have placed top 5 in Musclemania...one of the most difficult "natural" show on earth (mostly b/c its hardly natural). Or that I've placed top five in numerous NON DRUG TESTED NPC shows while being completely natural?

Again, as usual you know shit and had ZERO motivation to post what you did on that thread...other than the fact that you are a wannabe bodybuilder who sticks his face in a book and thinks he knows shit about how to progress physically.

Mind your own business unless the topic of conversation includes you. If not you will not last around here much longer and you will be forced to spout your infintile bull at only WBB where it belongs.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> It's no worse than you quoting mens health and health and fitness.



well, at least Mens Health & Fitness is not a cult.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2002)

gopro don't let them get to you.

not only have they never competed, I do not think anyone on "their" board has either.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Sep 26, 2002)

sigh....

To rest in a pool of fetid ignorance must be a joy, but one I sadly cannot partake.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 26, 2002)

Anyone got a picture of a can of worms?  

'Cause a whole boatload got opened up in this thread...

Too many things on this board lately are not good, I have been noticing...not that I don't think it is still a great board with a lot of knowledgable people, but arguments abound between too many people who think they are right when it is quite possible that there is more than one explanation for a question...questions where there is probably more than one right answer.  

Science is constantly being changed just like the rest of the world.  A lot of people here need to realize that they aren't right all of the time even if they always have people praising them for their services and knowledge.  Be humble, people, we are still just a bunch of people on the internet trying to provide advice and help for people who ask for it.  

The only people I will listen to are the ones that are a) educated by more than what they have read on the internet and b) can show they have used the knowledge they have absorbed on themselves by reaching goals they set for themselves (something I am doing currently).


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 26, 2002)

I have read that Cory Everson only ate 3 meals a day....  if this is true then it realy comes down to few things. What you eat, when you eat it and how your body uses it. 

I have also heard that read scripture from the bible every 3 to 4 hours can have a huge anabolic effect............  

From everththing I have read here I would have to agree with DP & W8, and GoPro and Lyle's comments.


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> 
> but arguments abound between too many people who think they are right when it is quite possible that there is more than one explanation for a question...questions where there is probably more than one right answer.
> 
> ...




You are correct in that different things work for different people, and that there is often more than one answer to any given question (and I'd like to point out that DP & I have never said otherwise) however...as you see it being egotistical to "argue" our points....I see it as "believing in your methods"....not to mention...practicing what you preach, or should I say...preaching what you practice....as you also mentioned.


----------



## kuso (Sep 26, 2002)

I personally quite like reading the arguments as I get to see several opinions that all sound interesting ( talking first page of this thread not the second )

As for scripture.......I`ve heard they have several member positions still open at ABC!


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in that different things work for different people, and that there is often more than one answer to any given question (and I'd like to point out that DP & I have never said otherwise) however...as you see it being egotistical to "argue" our points....I see it as "believing in your methods"....not to mention...practicing what you preach, or should I say...preaching what you practice....as you also mentioned.



Arguing was a strong word that shouldn't have been used...but it seemed like that was what was going on with this thread.  Especially when the flaming started, which is retarded.  

I agree with believing in your methods, but not to the point where another's methods are disregarded.  This is not aimed at anyone on this board, by the way, it is just an experience that happens often within this industry.  I have been guilty of it myself.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Sep 26, 2002)

Aye. Good sense at last.


----------



## Training God (Sep 26, 2002)

I cannot help the fact that most people in this world are frigg'n sheep and cannot think for themselves so they choose to read/buy a book that has been distorted, twisted and literalized to the point that it's almost worthless.

*** That is a whole different topic which you my friend are very uneducated on, showing from your post. All you can say is your opinion. An opinion that is tied to a 2.5 pound plate.


The bible is full of contradictions due to the fact that it has been translated so many times from so many damn languages that it no longer reads what it once did. 

*** Then I can very well take a different translation. You still never answered me why you seem to pick parts of my post that have little, if any relevance to the topic at hand. Many people on board here could learn from you if you just tucked away your childish side and posted maturely. 


Furthermore, in general I have a problem with any religeon that uses circular arguments to prove that it riteous. "It's true because the bible say so!" <-- that's a crock of doo doo.

*** All I did was quote one piece if scripture from the bible. If you're so educated on this subject you should have known the meaning behind it. It shouldn't mater where the quote came from but rather what it means.
I never taught a "holier then thou" attitude unlike some people on this board.


And lastly, why is it that you keep coming back to this board?

*** I come back because I get drawn into these arguments because people's egos are at stake for some odd reason. 
All my recent posts have been very mature and polite in light of what has been aimed at me.


----------



## Training God (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Oh man...please ban him if he does that again!




*** Your gonna tell me it was a joke eh? Anyways, I expected more out of you then a power trip. 

My last post to you outlined everything and that should clear things up. Your silence is golden and a change of subject is good enough for me to know that my words were on par.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2002)

Maki, will just please go away.

If you are that bored go post at mm.com.


----------



## bludevil (Sep 26, 2002)

Can someone please tell me why you guys are having such an issue with a little bible quote, Maki posted a legit article with a 1 sentence bible quote at the bottom, and you guys act like he just banged your moma's or something.
You guys are always stating not to push anything on anybody, "to each his own", but aren't you pushing anti-religion. Wanting to ban a guy for a simple sentence you may or may not agree with is a little childish. 

Also Prince, I'm a christian and I can assure you I'm no frigg'n sheep and I can think for myself. I just believe their is a god and you do not. I'm not dissing you for your beliefs so don't diss others for theirs. Not trying to start a bible war or anything, just didn't appreciate being called a sheep.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2002)

Who ever said that I do not believe in god? I never said I was an athiest, I just have issues with Christianity.

No need to take it personally, and banning him over the quote was a joke. Maki (aka PowermanDL) has been asked not to post here several times becuase his intentions are to argue with gopro, this has been going on for months.

In one thread Maki went to the extent of going to other message boards and finding posts that gopro made and posting them here trying to prove that gopro takes steroids. I do not know why, but for some reason Maki has a personal vendetta with gopro, and it's getting old.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 26, 2002)

I have an idea.........Why don't we agree to let Maki stay, if he promises to stop the attacks on GP. I don't think anyone cares what Maki posts about GP. It's not going to change anyone's mind so stop trying. And if that is your only reason for being here then you can leave. And if you really want to have some input on these threads, I'm sure everyone will welcome that. Am I going out on a limb here and being too nice??


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes you're being too nice! 

Because it is his sole reason for coming here, I do not know why. Just take a look around at his posts in various threads, 95% will be responses to gopro's posts.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Sep 26, 2002)

So what you're saying is that Maki, Powerman, whoever he is, is wrong for questioning gopro?

So far I've found his posts to be informative and inoffensive, and a nice counterpoint (or even agreement) to the people he posts in response to. I don't see the reason for the rampant egotism or outright hostility I've seen happen more than once.


----------



## Training God (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Who ever said that I do not believe in god? I never said I was an athiest, I just have issues with Christianity.
> 
> No need to take it personally, and banning him over the quote was a joke. Maki (aka PowermanDL) has been asked not to post here several times becuase his intentions are to argue with gopro, this has been going on for months.
> ...




*** Listen, we can keep bringin up the past in order to smear my name. That's fine. I'm not going to deny what I did. Sure it was childish, now it's over with. Although I was somewhat serious with a few comments in that post. Overall it was a parnk out of order. 

I have no problems owning up to what I've done in the past. But as I've continually pointed out. I have not attacked anyone for a long time. I'm simply adding my couple pennies worth to various topics here.

Ok? 

If you feel that threatened by my presence then press the ban button in your private forum and that will be that.


----------



## Training God (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Maki, will just please go away.
> 
> If you are that bored go post at mm.com.



*** I'm entitled to go where I want online. If you really want me gone then ban me.


----------



## Training God (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I have an idea.........Why don't we agree to let Maki stay, if he promises to stop the attacks on GP. I don't think anyone cares what Maki posts about GP. It's not going to change anyone's mind so stop trying. And if that is your only reason for being here then you can leave. And if you really want to have some input on these threads, I'm sure everyone will welcome that. Am I going out on a limb here and being too nice??



*** Sounds like a plan to me. The problem is that if I try to give something that is the opposite to what Go Pro says I get attacked. Then I come out looking like the bad guy. Not that it bothers me, it's just that I wish people on this board could not get so uptight if someone posts another point of view.
The reason for me being here is because I can learn from others while others can learn from me.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> *** I'm entitled to go where I want online. If you really want me gone then ban me.



I did ban you under 3 different user names if I remember correctly, you keep re-registering under new names, so if I ban you again you will just re-register again when you feel like responding to gopro's posts.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Robboe (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Trust me you little fat fuk, you know shit.



How pleasant.


Gopro, the reason i posted what i did, i because of the way you spoke to Maki like you were above him somehow, merely because you have competed and he hasn't.

Poor placings show that just because you've competed doesn't give you the edge over someone, other than you have experience in losing in competition.

Hell, i could find a show and walk on stage by next month if i wanted to. I wouldn't win of course, but i'd have competed, which would put me on a par with you in that respect.

Sure you've competed more and you've been doing this longer than me or Maki, but to respond to him in such an arrogant and uncivilised manner, while he has actually been posting quite sensibly towards you lately, was unjustified.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh, just one more thing.

I'm childish as hell, i'll not deny it, but i'd never degrade myself and waste my time enough to create a side account in a bid to insult someone.

Anyone noticed the username "TCD's mother"?

What a loser.

If it was imaginative, original and humerous i'd commend them, but that is just plain boring.

It doesn't bother me, but you can do better than that.


----------



## TCD's Mother (Sep 26, 2002)

Is anyone else sick of the chicken daddy?!?

I can't believe how much shit this fat bastard spews out of his 
stinky mouth.
I can't believe you even started to talk shit about Gopro.  He is a true bodybuilder.  The man is for real.  

You are a poser TCD.  Yeah you know alot of big words and technical terms but you are a chubby kid with bitch tits.

I hate to break the news to you but you can know all the info in the world when it comes to bodybuilding but it does'nt mean shit if you look like shit.  Maybe this is why you will never post any real pics.  You will never post your pics because you will be exposed as the true Chicken Daddy.
A bitter, fat, chubby bastard with bitch tits and a small dick.

I know kids who don't know shit about nutrition yet they are huge and ripped.  You on the other hand think you know everything yet you look like shit.  And did I mention that you have bitch tits.

Stop thinkin you are "the shit".  You're not "the shit".  Your body looks like shit. There is a big difference between being "the shit" and looking like shit. 

Keep reading those books and articles on nutrition and memorizing alot of big words.  It's doing you alot of good bro. 
You are the man.  You know everything.  Everyone should be like you.  I want to know everything but I also want to be a fat dump.
I'm going to follow in your footsteps Chicken Daddy. You are truly the man!
BTW, Inclines Are The Fuckin Shit!!
Why don't you try working your muscles as much as you work your stinky mouth.  And brush your fuckin teeth once in a while.  I can smell your putrid breath over the internet.
Later Bitch Tits!!
Keep on insulting everyone.  You are the man.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TCD's Mother *_
> Is anyone else sick of the chicken daddy?!?
> 
> I can't believe how much shit this fat bastard spews out of his
> ...



Yeah, he may be for real, but clearly you aren't since you post behind a mask of a different username. Why not post this under your actual username, you coward?



> You are a poser TCD.  Yeah you know alot of big words and technical terms but you are a chubby kid with bitch tits.
> 
> I hate to break the news to you but you can know all the info in the world when it comes to bodybuilding but it does'nt mean shit if you look like shit.  Maybe this is why you will never post any real pics.  You will never post your pics because you will be exposed as the true Chicken Daddy.
> A bitter, fat, chubby bastard with bitch tits and a small dick.



The latter aside, since i could size you twice over for $5, i've never denied being fat. Well, fat-ish. I've never claimed to be huge, which i'm not. I've never claimed to be an expert, which i'm not.



> I know kids who don't know shit about nutrition yet they are huge and ripped.



Yes, genetics and drugs can play a very large role. A guy from my gym looks great. He buys and injects drugs and _then_ asks people what they are and what they do. if he had 1/4 of a brain he'd be dangerous.



> You on the other hand think you know everything yet you look like shit.



A fact i'm not, and have never, denied.



> And did I mention that you have bitch tits.



Very good.



> Stop thinkin you are "the shit".  You're not "the shit".  Your body looks like shit. There is a big difference between being "the shit" and looking like shit.



I have never claimed to be "the shit". Nor have i claimed to know more than someone else, or be above someone else, or be better than someone else.



> Keep reading those books and articles on nutrition and memorizing alot of big words.  It's doing you alot of good bro.



You're right. It's interesting and relaxing. It's doing me a lot of good. This way i'm not inventing fake accounts so i can try and insult people over the net. I'd quite happily do that via my own handle.



> You are the man.  You know everything.  Everyone should be like you.  I want to know everything but I also want to be a fat dump.
> I'm going to follow in your footsteps Chicken Daddy. You are truly the man!
> BTW, Inclines Are The Fuckin Shit!!
> Why don't you try working your muscles as much as you work your stinky mouth.  And brush your fuckin teeth once in a while.  I can smell your putrid breath over the internet.
> ...



It's things like this that let me know what i'm aiming to achieve is successful 

Because of faceless cowards like the above, i am gonna visit this site even more - purely to piss him off, cause clearly what i've managed to achieve so far has worked beautifully.

I find it ironic that he would say i have a little dick, where he is clearly the one who has no balls, or else he'd post this with his own handle.

Until then...


----------



## Robboe (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm off to bed now, but i'll be looking forward to seeing what overly-interesting garbage you leave here for me to read in the morning.


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 26, 2002)

Ya know what? Ya'll can STFU now!


----------

